# FET embie lost cell



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi
I have just had FET and one of the embies was a 4 cell at freezing on day 2 but when thawed had lost a cell and was now a 3 cell, embryologist asked if we wanted to try defrosting more but we decided to go with what we got but just wondered what the chance of this one taking and going onto a full term pg was?
Thanks


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

charlie61 said:


> Hi
> I have just had FET and one of the embies was a 4 cell at freezing on day 2 but when thawed had lost a cell and was now a 3 cell, embryologist asked if we wanted to try defrosting more but we decided to go with what we got but just wondered what the chance of this one taking and going onto a full term pg was?
> Thanks


Hello,

Most research suggests that as long as more than 50% of the initial cells survive the thaw process then the embryo is capable of continuing to grow but the embryos that survive the thaw completely intact tend to do slightly better.

Only your clinic can give you an indication of success as often your history plays a large part in predicting the chance of pregnancy as well as how the embryos look. But it sounds as though both embryos were quite nice.

Best wishes


----------

